# Other tests to consider?



## boalaxr (Nov 14, 2019)

Looking for suggestions on other tests we might have missed or should do. Our road has been rocky thus far, but we are hopeful. We've been trying for 3 years or so. We were able to get pregnant naturally 3 years ago, but that ended in a miscarriage after 7 weeks and had to get a dnc done. My periods are normal and my husbands sperm tests are fine as well. We haven't been able to pregnant naturally since. After the MC we went to a fertility clinic and they suggested clomid, which didn't work. Then we had 3 IUIs which didn't work. Then we decided to try IVF, the fresh transfer didn't work, but the 2nd FET resulted in pregnancy but that ended at 7 weeks. We got testing done on this and it came back that the chromosomes were off.  We just did a 3rd FET and that failed with two eggs.  We have gone through many tests which are all normal - hysterosalpingogram, karyotype, tsh, semen.

I'm reaching out to see if there's any other testing we might have missed before doing another FET.  We are thinking maybe the DNA fragmentation, but all our eggs from the retrieval fertilized, or an ERA but we have had two positive tests so not sure if that's worth it, or try the greece blood tests.  Any ideas?


----------

